# Whirlpool Estate Dryer Buzzer



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Estate as you mentioned is a 'value line' dryer. [still a good product]. i doubt if it comes with a 'buzzer'. you'd have to look on Whirlpools/retailers site for product spec's by complete model #. don't open the back.


----------

